# best way



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

any suggestions?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I use a neutral regulator ph 7.0 by Seachem. It keeps the ph at about 7 and softens water by precipitating calcium and magnesium. It should help if you have hard water problems.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You can soften the water (lower GH) by adding bag of peat to your filter.

If you want to be precise, the safest way to lower both GH and KH is to dilute your tap water with reverse osmosis water. You will need to experiment with the ratio to get the parameters you desire.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

DonH said:


> You can soften the water (lower GH) by adding bag of peat to your filter.


 I never understood how that works.
The tannins released by the peat lower the pH, causing the calcium and magnesium carbonates to precipitate out of solution, therefore lowering the overall hardness of the water?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Peat acts very similar to an ion exchange resin in lowering GH. What contributes to the hardness of water is basically ions of calcium (Ca+) and magnesium (Mg+). Both carry a positive charge. As peat releases hydrogen ions (H+) into the water to reduce pH, the voids that are left behind "draws" the calcium and magnesium ions from the water. So an ion exchange has occurred by swapping ions of H+ into the water and taking Ca+ and Mg+ out. Result... a drop in pH and GH.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

I got it now. Thanks Don.


----------

